# Will a 3600 bottleneck a RTX 3080



## PandaH05 (Nov 7, 2020)

Will a 3600 bottleneck a RTX 3080?

?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 7, 2020)

No, not really... if your goal is 1440p/4K


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m tryna play 1080p I only play cod

Will that bottleneck


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Its going to produce less FPS than higher CPUs on 1080p but I cant call that a serious bottleneck.
Watch that video, its all in there and thats why I posted it....


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok

So overclocking it to 4.4 ghz makes a big difference you think I should do that also I have a aio I have the cooler master ml240 rgb v2  

if I were to overclock it will I have to play with the voltages or can I leave it to what my bios has it now at also I have ryzen balance I think it’s called on in the power plan so I’m pretty sure it auto does that for me


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 8, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> I’m tryna play 1080p I only play cod
> 
> Will that bottleneck


If you only play at 1080, why not get the 3070, you save money.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

I plan on playing in 1440p or even 4K when I upgrade my monitor later this year

But um just back to my question real quick ?




This is what my pc looks like y’all think the 3080 will fit

This that a yea or a no

Also I’m talking about the strix


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2020)

Hard to tell by your picture but the Strix 3080 is about 3/4 inch larger than your Red Devil. I would say most likely no.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 8, 2020)

it will fit -- i've had that case it will be fine.  The picture angle makes it look like there is less room than there really is - he has over an inch left


----------



## cueman (Nov 8, 2020)

3600 is weak cpu for rtx 3080,and i oyu want gaming fps,really.

rtx 3080 and above need strong and fast cpu,tehn its show more fps ,alsot more.

for now 10900,10850 and ryzen 5900/5950 are much better.

but soon coming intel rocket lake is absolute best one,its maded gaming.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 8, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> I plan on playing in 1440p or even 4K when I upgrade my monitor later this year
> 
> But um just back to my question real quick ?
> 
> ...


A simple ruler might answer that question.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> A simple ruler might answer that question.



Better yet , OP can lookup the dimensions of the case on the internet.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2020)

cueman said:


> 3600 is weak cpu for rtx 3080,and i oyu want gaming fps,really.
> 
> rtx 3080 and above need strong and fast cpu,tehn its show more fps ,alsot more.
> 
> ...


Did you see that video? I guess not...
In 1440p/4K doesnt really matter if you have 3600 or 10900/5900X


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> I’m tryna play 1080p I only play cod
> 
> Will that bottleneck


If you don't have a high-refresh monitor, then it doesn't matter what CPU you have, really. Even a cheap R5 3600 will feed a 3080 enough frames to get 75Hz gaming without hiccups.

You only need to consider a better CPU if you buy a 144Hz, 165Hz, 240Hz, or 360Hz monitor.

I have 1440p 165Hz and I used to have a 3600, it was fine - A 2070S struggled to keep up with the 3600 even when I turned down graphics settings. At 4K a 3080 is going to be the bottleneck, even in COD.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

The problem here is that the OP wants to stream and he doesn't have a very clear grasp of what he's doing.

Rather than spending all the money on a 3080, I'd say he should sell what he has now and get a 5900X with a Navi. If he has leftover money, spend that to streaming equipment.

The other choice will just make his system less balanced. He also never mentioned what kind of Internet he's running so that might be an another problem in itself.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

X71200 said:


> The problem here is that the OP wants to stream and he doesn't have a very clear grasp of what he's doing.


Where did he say that? Not in this thread....

Also, CPU streaming isn't really the way forwards - NVENC will do a perfectly decent better job without needing a different CPU.

Dropping $550 on a 5900X CPU is a huge expense that is completely unmerited for gaming and streaming when a GPU encoder does a better job for free?


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

He has various other threads where that was mentioned. He's multi-posting actually.

NVENC has losses at higher resolutions. It's good for FHD and some QHD, that's it. Beyond that, you're looking at CPU. It's limited to giving smooth esports experience. The 5900X can stream at higher resolutions properly.

I'm editing this for the second time since you don't understand, Rocket League does not require any actual resources. It is a condition that favors NVENC, and you are actually paying for that. You are paying for the Nvidia card's components, a dedicated part of the GPU meant just for streaming, which doesn't do as good job as a beefy CPU when it comes to the actual heavy streaming. I stopped watching that video after a while because it was horrible. They were all streaming almost equally as good, and he said Twitch would "kick you" for streaming at high bitrates. That's laughable. Are you kidding me? He has no clue what he's talking about. The streaming "apps" you use, select uploading rates for you. Even if you have a lot of drops, Twitch doesn't kick you but you ultimately have to either stream with lag or stop streaming. Nobody cares about how much bitrate you're dumping to Twitch unless you're a massive streamer, which at that rate you would be told to fix your stream by chat anyway.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

Fair enough. 4K high-bitrate streaming is a completely different problem, relying on far more than just a CPU - like you said it needs amazing internet, a premium subscription to a platform that can handle it, and for best results a heavily-locked 60fps cap which makes the 3080 a complete waste at 1080p and 1440p. Given that the 3070 will handle 4k60 with ease, perhaps a used 3900X can be purchased for the cost difference and that will definitely drop straight into his system without even so much as a BIOS update.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 8, 2020)

With a 3080 you'd mostly be hitting the limit of games's engines @1080p, leading to a reduced GPU usage (Not bottlenecked by CPU).
I'd rather get a 3070 or even better, wait for 3060-Ti.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> If you don't have a high-refresh monitor, then it doesn't matter what CPU you have, really. Even a cheap R5 3600 will feed a 3080 enough frames to get 75Hz gaming without hiccups.
> 
> You only need to consider a better CPU if you buy a 144Hz, 165Hz, 240Hz, or 360Hz monitor.
> 
> I have 1440p 165Hz and I used to have a 3600, it was fine - A 2070S struggled to keep up with the 3600 even when I turned down graphics settings. At 4K a 3080 is going to be the bottleneck, even in COD.


I already have a 1080p 144hz I was reading online and the 3600 only bottlenecks the 3080 in some games the reason why I’m sticking to getting the 3080 is because I do plan on getting a new cpu and mobo but I decided to wait because amd might be changing their platform to am5 so I don’t wanna spend money on a mobo with no upgrade path

Also I get 500mbps and like 30 upload

also will overclocking help

but if my sources about the new platform I could get a 3070 will a 500 dollar cpu

what do you guys think


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

You're going to have to wait a lot for the next platform since Vermeer is just released, you could also get a 5800X and a card of your choice. I'm more sided towards the new AMD GPUs, COD doesn't push these CPUs to their limits. Chances are you could stream with either.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

how much will a 5800x cost also will I have to update bios on my b450 tomohawk


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

Retail is $100 lower than the MSRP going by the TPU review, might or might not be worth it depending on where you live. $550 vs $450, I'd pick the 5900X. If the 5900X costs much more in your country, things then of course would look different. Yes, you'll have to update your BIOS and you'll also lose support for the older CPUs when you update AFAIK. The BIOS then runs out of space for supporting some other chips, look up on that. If it is the MAX though, that won't be an issue. Also, VRMs might warm up a bit there - although this wouldn't be the biggest of my worries.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 8, 2020)

"not really" 
meanwhile showing a video where a heavily tweaked 3600 bottlenecks by almost 30 fps non stop (and that with not even hard to run titles)

even my 9900K (5.2 Ghz all Core and 4.9 Ghz Cache) struggles in heavily multithreaded games (mostly all modern triple A titles) at 1440p.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

so I'm reading and my bord should be fine I can't go over 1000 dollars so what do you guys recommend

also would getting like a 3700x with like a 3070 be also a good pair

if I'm not mistaken a bottleneck is when your CPU is maxed out or close to being maxed out while GPU isn't in today modern games never really max out my 3600 it always sits at around 50% utilization


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

If that is U.S dollars, I'd ask how important streaming is for you. I wouldn't say 3700X is worth the while from your current CPU. Might even get a 5600X at that point if you're going to stream off the GPU anyway. Best off wait and see how well the new AMD cards do.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok

Thanks for the help


----------



## ZoneDymo (Nov 8, 2020)

You are fine, and maybe later you can upgrade to a 5600X when they are cheap somewhere.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

B450 Tomahawk VRMs are fine. MSI were some of the better B450 boards on the market.



PandaH05 said:


> the reason why I’m sticking to getting the 3080 is because I do plan on getting a new cpu and mobo but I decided to wait because amd might be changing their platform to am5 so I don’t wanna spend money on a mobo with no upgrade path
> 
> also will overclocking help


Even if everything goes to plan and TSMC and AMD execute flawlessly, the earliest AM5 boards will be launched is Q2 2022 and the RTX 3080 will probably be a couple of generations old at that point - you're not going to want to pair a brand new CPU/motherboard/RAM with an older graphics card - it'll dilute the experience.

My advice would be to make the best of your B450 board and 144Hz 1080p monitor for now. The 3070 is a better deal than the 3080 for 1080p and you can get by just fine with your R5 3600 and NVENC to stream. Gaming on a $550 5900X is only going to be 20% faster, and only in situations where you're CPU-limited, which aren't that often. I would say get just a 3070 and see how you get on with your 3600 because it's a perfectly good gaming CPU that will do everything you need it to for the next 2 years. Overclocking won't help much, but if your 3600 can do 4.4 all-core it's probably worth the effort. Tuning the RAM timings is also worth doing, even if you don't overclock the CPU.

*IF* you get a 4K or 1440p high refresh
*AND *you start using the CPU to encode instead of the GPU
*THEN* you can look at upgrading your R5 3600.

You can decide what CPU to get *then*, once you have more information about what you want to do and what your bottlenecks are.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah, like I said, just warm up a bit with 105W+ TDP CPUs. This is a decent VRM source I from time to time check:









						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07)
					

AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4  AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07)  By Cr1318 (Reddit) Cautilus#5912 (Discord)  (I don't accept random friend requests on Discord, but you can send me a question on there if you share a server with me, you can find me on the discord.gg/overclock server,  otherwise...




					docs.google.com


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok so my 3600 is gonna be fine for the 3070 and even the 3080 if I decide to go that route which I have to put some time and think about what I do want but either way I should just keep my cpu it should be fine for this 3rd gen gpus


----------



## arbiter (Nov 8, 2020)

Testing proved that 3000 ryzen cpu's lose like 5-20% fps wise over intel in games so will it bottleneck it yes it will a little bit. How much is lost depends on game. https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-amd-3900-xt-vs-intel-10900k/


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 9, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Ok so my 3600 is gonna be fine for the 3070 and even the 3080 if I decide to go that route which I have to put some time and think about what I do want but either way I should just keep my cpu it should be fine for this 3rd gen gpus



GPU is by far the biggest determinant of gaming performance, especially at 1440 and above.  The CPU is just a bus - like an escalator/elevator -- if you notice it, then it's a problem, otherwise it's just there to feed the GPU and don't pay attention to it at all.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah, always lean towards more gpu power over spending too much on a couple % difference at 1440P cpu wise. You should always buy the best gpu you can afford. You can always run 4k DSR or 1440p DSR till you get a proper 1440p 144/165hz monitor or the AMD equivalent with a 6800XT


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh man, I don't know that you'll be able to stand the performance hit .... using COD:MW <heavy sarcasm>

The 3800x system managed 222.48 fps and the 10900k system system managed 221.52 fps at 1080 ....

The 3600 will lose a little to the 3800X so you might be at about 218 fps ... I don't think you will lose any sleep losing 3 fps to a CPU that costs 2.4 times as much.   

At 1440p, that works out to about 173 for the 3600 and  179.22 for the 10900k ...Even with a 240 hz monitor, I don't think you'd be able to tell

The sad part for those of us on past generation products, the $170 10400F is within 1.7% of the $550 10900k and is faster in gaming than anything in AMDs lineup.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 10, 2020)

hey guys so this is literally my last question if it's down to you guys where a person walks up and says pick one and ill give you it for free are you taking a 3080 or a 6800xt 
keep in mind 6800xt has more VRAM but 3080 has faster VRAM


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 10, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> hey guys so this is literally my last question if it's down to you guys where a person walks up and says pick one and ill give you it for free are you taking a 3080 or a 6800xt
> keep in mind 6800xt has more VRAM but 3080 has faster VRAM



In this order:
1. Whichever one has fewer people griping about issues on reddit, and if that's about the same then:
2. whichever one is faster

if they're identical in the above two then the final battle would be fan noise.


----------



## PandaH05 (Nov 10, 2020)

ok honestly if they end up canceling each other out I'm going with Nvidia because they are always on top with drivers and because of nvec


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 10, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> ok honestly if they end up canceling each other out I'm going with Nvidia because they are always on top with drivers and because of nvec


I would say NVENC is the deciding factor if you are using a 3600 CPU and/or live-streaming

I reckon you need to add 25% to the bitrate to make the AMD encoder look as good as the NVENC one. So Nvidia 8Mb/s is as good as AMD's 10Mb/s


----------



## Mouth of Sauron (Nov 14, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> I plan on playing in 1440p or even 4K when I upgrade my monitor later this year
> 
> But um just back to my question real quick ?
> 
> ...



General note - if you already have a setup that satisfies you currently (even barely) - this is a terrible time for making decisions that will show results the next year.

RDNA2 isn't out yet, and won't be quite ready (drivers etc) for a few months at least, Zen3 is just out... This is meaningful even if you're cemented your way toward NVIDIA, because prices may change, supposedly NVIDIA will have cards with different memory amount and configurations, stuff like that...

Also, 4k and 1440p are different worlds in terms of performance (and subsequently, money for GPU) - if you can wait, decide what you want, check the situation when it cleans up and buy everything then... Especially if you target a specific game...

I wouldn't wait AM5 in your place, whatever they say now, I think it will be a 2022 product, in reality...


----------



## Amite (Nov 18, 2020)

In BF5 when 5 guys are in the same room trying to kill each other and the building is collapsing around u from a airstrike yes the 3600x will bottleneck any card. Big difference running a 3900x. I know from experience


----------

